
Apple hardware is garbage - jhack
http://byuu.org/articles/apple
======
stephenr
This is ridiculous.

The sales person sold you a part Apple included for free, and you're saying
it's Apple's fault?

Hard drives die - it's a fact of life. If you didn't have a backup how is that
Apple's fault?

Saying "no BIOS, no keyboard shortcuts" shows how little you know. Simply
holding down the mouse button while a mac starts up will eject anything in the
optical drive, as will pressing the eject button on any Apple Keyboard, once
the device is on (i.e. in this case, the EFI is loaded and it's at a grey
screen because it can't find any OS)

------
MaysonL
Ram failure? May well be PBCK - last month I bought 8 GB RAM, tried to install
it in my MBP, got the 3 beeps, said "bleeping newegg", put the old 4GB of RAM
back in, used the MBP for a while, got annoyed because it was now quite slow,
managed to look at System Profile, saw I now had only 2 GB, said "Hmm...",
reseated the RAM, now had 4GB, removed it, and tried again with the new 8GB,
and lo and behold, the PBCK was solved...

I've never had a Mac Mini, but I wouldn't be surprised if the RAM installation
process there is as tight as for the MBP.

------
batista
Sure, one guys experience with a single Mac Mini is absolutely the basis for
general statements regarding Apple hardware.

Especially when we are treated with such insight as the use of the "Death
Star" moniker for Hitachi drives (a name given for a faulty production run
circa 2004, an aeon ago in computer times) and the fact that Mac Mini's don't
have a physical cd rom eject button.

Because, you know, there aren't tens of millions of satisfied users of said
firm's hardware around, and the firm doesn't top computer user satisfaction
surveys for 6-7 years in a row. And it's not like most alpha geeks, and around
70% of all hacker conference attendants use said firm's hardware (with a few
even known to prefer to use the hardware even to run an alternative OS, like
Linux, instead of a PC, because they consider it top notch).

~~~
vertr
The 75GXP death star debacle was in 2000-2001.

~~~
batista
Thanks. I remember having 2-3 die on us on my startup at the time, but wasn't
sure if it was 2004 or earlier. Those were IBM branded though, not Hitachi
yet. I remember reading some hilarious advice on the net by IBM, like "don't
run them for more that 18 consecutive hours" or something like it.

